# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه قبولی پردیس رامسر؟

## senor

سلام دوستان سایت کانون قبلا توی صفحه دانشگاه ها ، رتبه و تعداد قبولی رو میزد ولی الان فقط اسم و عکس طرفو میزنه! منم میخوام ببینم پردیس رامسر سال ۹۸ با چه رتبه هایی قبول شدن خصوصا منطقه سه! چیکار کنم؟

----------


## nikancraft

> سلام دوستان سایت کانون قبلا توی صفحه دانشگاه ها ، رتبه و تعداد قبولی رو میزد ولی الان فقط اسم و عکس طرفو میزنه! منم میخوام ببینم پردیس رامسر سال ۹۸ با چه رتبه هایی قبول شدن خصوصا منطقه سه! چیکار کنم؟


این لینک رو چک کنید
https://student.gozine2.ir/KonkurResult/Index
سایت کانون هم تا اخرای پاییز معمولا اون قابلیتو اضافه میکنه. پارسال اخرای دی ماه انجام دادند فکر کنم

----------

